# Got in fist fight with new therapist



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Just kidding. 
But seriously, has this ever happened to anyone here? I wonder if you'd still have to pay for the session in this case. Would you get your money back if you for example somehow provoked him and got him to attack you?


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

> With respect, are you actually serious with this?


No it's rather a hypothetical scenario.

But why should the police want a word with me if I could somehow manage it to make a therapist attack me by provoking him? A therapist should be above that no matter what you say or do he never has a justification for attacking a therapee. Imagine a therapist has a patient who is disturbed and insults him then he'd still not have the right to attack him.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

cause your the crazy paying to see her/him. a crazy is a danger.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

What about disturbed people who tend to provoke others or insult them for fun and go to therapy for this very reason? Are you saying a therapist could just throw such a disturbed individual out or attack it? That's sick. Where's the empathy? A therapist must be able to take such things. That's like a doctor who refuses to do a hermorrhoid checkup. It's simply part of the deal.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I didn't know that you're a therapist. Now I understand why you defend therapists or feel offended when I talk about therapists who suck. That's nothing personal. I'm sure there are also therapists who are good and really do care, unfortunately I'd say they are rather rare. I have made my experiences and I have also read reviews of patients who went to therapists and it's not seldom that you read stuff like that a therapist is cold and unemphathic. My point is that it's not just about knowledge. You can have the brightest therapist but if he's a cold jerk then he's not going to be very helpful. What would matter to me is that he has some empathy and doesn't just sit there and drop smart advice on you or belittle your problems. I don't need this crap. That's like telling a fat person to simply eat less and do some exercise. Sounds almost too easy. :roll


----------



## Sovius (Jan 16, 2012)

If I remember correctly I had to sign a form stating that if I attack a counselor or cause harm they have every right to arrest you and evaluate you to a looney bin, so I wouldn't even try it.


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

:haha my SA is so bad i can't even get myself to a therapist session


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> A therapist is not just someone who sits there giving out advice. They are usually highly empathetic people. Mainly because you'd be hard pressed to survive the training never mind the job if you lacked empathy as a character trait. That said, a therapist will have boundaries. They cannot fully empathise with your problem or with you as a client. Not fully. That would be dangerous and is basically asking someone else to feel the bad things you've been feeling. Too much of full on empathy with too many clients and the therapist will burn out.


I don't think you can generally say that therapists are highly empathic. You also cannot say that everybody who becomes a doctor does it because he loves people so much. It's about money and prestige, too.
If I hear a sad story or see someone who's sick then I automatically feel empathy for this person I couldn't just turn this off. I'd rather talk to someone who doesn't have a smart advice for me who at least shows empathy than someone who isn't affected at all and then acts like he knows all the magic tricks. Some people simply make it very easy for themselves and throw out advice which aren't helpful at all.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't think I will try new therapists cause the chances of finding a good one simply by randomly picking one from the yellow pages is way too slim and I also cannot afford checking out 20 different therapists. I don't have the time and patience for this. But I'm glad that you had more luck.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the title of this thread is brilliant.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think the magic number would be 5150.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

leonardess said:


> the title of this thread is brilliant.


Thanks. I needed something to catch the attention.

@ R91

Usually the first appointment is a regular one and not shorter at least this is how it works over here. But that's also not the issue since I don't have to pay for it. But I also doubt that it's possible to find out if a therapist might be helpful already after seeing him once. I'd say you need at least 2-3 visits. It's kinda like checking out a new video game or listening to a cd you gotta be quick and find out if it sucks as fast as possible. That's not that easy. Maybe one should tell the therapist right upfront that he's currently in the _suck or not phase_ where you just bombard him with uncountable questions in order to find out if he has some answers or not. My therapist talked so slowly it was really amazing how little we got accomplished in 1 hour. I could have talked to him for days at a time without accomplishing much. I want someone who's fast and who talks fast. The faster he talks the more interactions there are. It's like having a slow processor versus a fast processor. The more interactions, the better, the faster you get to your goal. But if the interactions are very slow and he talks slow then this is already a disadvantage.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't really think it's worth getting a therapist to work through all the crap. I could basically go to a therapist every week for years starting at my childhood. I don't think it's worth the time and upset. And after all why should telling a strange person my entire crappy story change anything especially if this person doesn't have the power to change things. If this person had supernatural powers for example and could actually do something about my problems then it would be a different story but not this way. I'm done with this crap. If therapy is therapeutic then it's only because you feel like you got some weight off your chest when it reality telling pathetic stories to a stranger changes absolutely nothing you could as well write a sad letter and then throw it in the toilet and believe that this changes something or helps you deal with problems better.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Great title for a thread lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

lol !


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

DAM71392 said:


> :haha my SA is so bad i can't even get myself to a therapist session


My SA is so bad that I can't even type in google "therapists in Florida" and I am not kidding about this. My SA is so bad that I can't walk to the dollar store which is a five minute walk away to buy some trash bags.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

He would prob just listen to u and stay calm while u insult n make YOU mad!! If however he did attack u they would believe his word over yours...


----------



## GodIsLove (Oct 7, 2012)

norad said:


> I don't really think it's worth getting a therapist to work through all the crap. I could basically go to a therapist every week for years starting at my childhood. I don't think it's worth the time and upset. And after all why should telling a strange person my entire crappy story change anything especially if this person doesn't have the power to change things. If this person had supernatural powers for example and could actually do something about my problems then it would be a different story but not this way. I'm done with this crap. If therapy is therapeutic then it's only because you feel like you got some weight off your chest when it reality telling pathetic stories to a stranger changes absolutely nothing you could as well write a sad letter and then throw it in the toilet and believe that this changes something or helps you deal with problems better.


First of all, I LOVED your title to this thread. At first I am like what the heck??? LOL, but I totally understand your point here! You are thinking what's the point of going to a place/person who is not going to change you and make everything better. For the longest time, I have been feeling like therapy is a waste of time. I tell them everything that's wrong and I get nothing in return. Why? Because I set my expectations too high. You cant expect someone to *change your life for you. *But what you can expect is that this person is really going to make a difference. This person is going to be willing to hear everything on your mind, encourage you when you need it, tell you when you are in the wrong at the right time so you understand your weaknesses and where you really need to dig down deep and try harder and understand yourself better. I can never walk into a therapy session with the expectation of the therapist is going to change me. Because not one person in this world can change you. You have to be willing to do the work yourself! It's like saying, going to listen to an inspirational speaker is going to change your life. They can go on and on about everything you can do to make your life better, but if you do not dig down deep into your own life and be willing to apply all of this to your own life.....put it into practice it just will never work. 
Please understand I am not trying to be rude, but rather help you understand that you already have the power, answers within yourself, you just have to be willing and understand that a therapist, or a friend, whoever, is just there for guidance, someone who is going to understand and have compassion but not so much that they are doing the work for you.
But I completely understand because I have felt and thought this same way......there comes a certain point in our life though that we just have to be willing, and ultimately, _*transform*_.


----------



## s1819 (Dec 29, 2013)

if that really happened it must have been a hell of a session


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The psychiatrist I used to work with had called the police on some patients and had them arrested before.


----------

